
December Bitcoin price spike caused by airdrops? - neokantian
https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@eriksank/december-bitcoin-price-spike-caused-by-airdrops
======
gjvc
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airdrop_(cryptocurrency)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airdrop_\(cryptocurrency\))

